# Most Frequently Performed Mahler Compositions by the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

That was really interesting to watch. The final totals aren't too surprising - seeing Klagende Lied at the bottom no surprise at all. Although seeing M7 above M3, M9, and M6 sure is. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

One key question, the 10th ... is that just the Adagio or the performing edition(s)? Probably the sum of both but I would like to see them broken out.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

*Gustav Mahler (July 7, 1860 - May 18, 1911)*


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

hammeredklavier said:


> *Gustav Mahler (July 7, 1860 - May 18, 1911)*


Wow, nice! I've been wanting to watch this for some time, but haven't been able to find it. Who'd have known the whole thing was on Youtube for free... :lol: Thanks!


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

What a surprisingly excellent film.


----------

